# Magoo



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

Magoo Another year has gone by and today is the 4th anniversary of you 'crossing the bridge'. This year I welcomed Oscar, a dog, into our family and he is such a joy. This is part of your legacy. You opened our hearts and showed us how a pet can add so much to your family and to your life. Thank you Magoo. Wish our time together was longer. Sleep well lil man. Je me souviens.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Tears again. Memories and tears. Best to you, annegirl.


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

Thanks Eldercat. He meant so much to me.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Sending hugs to you annegirl. We will always remember our furry little ones.


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

Mr Magoo visited me last night. Sitting on the bed last night and felt a cat jump on the bed. Looked around but no one there. Once again he was reminding me of his anniversary. 6 year's gone lil man. I remember.


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I hear you! A cat is crying at the door. It's supper time. Nobody is there, he crossed the Bridge last month.


----------



## Karina Olliver (Oct 12, 2018)

*Tears and hugs*

I know the pain of losing a precious animal. So glad Magoo continues to stay in your heart. :sad


----------

